# Package Temp vs Core Temp for 5930K



## mcraygsx (Nov 17, 2015)

Just installed a fresh 5930K out of a box, running with Energy saving settings enabled on Asus X99. I noticed a huge Temperature difference between Package Temperature and Core Temperatures. There is a difference of about 10oc while using NOCTUA NH-D14 with good airflow in case.

Below is the image taking in IDLE settings. Are my idle Temperatures little high ? and why there is a huge difference in Package vs Core?

While fully loaded ( stress test with IETU ) Temp do not go beyond 66oc.

Ambient Temp : 23 oc
Idle : 41-42oc
IETU Stress for 1 min:  66oc
XMP: Disabled
Voltage Offset - 0.032
Thermal Paste: Noctua NT-H1 (large Pea Size in middle)

I always though Package Temp is 5oc higher then Core temp.











thx for your input.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 17, 2015)

First, neither temp concerns me because even at 45°C, that is well within the comfort zone. There is no set policy or design characteristic that calls for package temps to be 5°C or any set number higher than the core temps. But it is typical for it to be higher.


----------



## jgunning (Nov 19, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> First, neither temp concerns me because even at 45°C, that is well within the comfort zone. There is no set policy or design characteristic that calls for package temps to be 5°C or any set number higher than the core temps. But it is typical for it to be higher.


+1
45°C is fine for temps!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 19, 2015)

Is that normal for newer gen hexes?  I get worried if I see over 40c at idle on my 1st gen hex that I oc by 1.5ghz.  Max gaming temps shouldn't go over 60c.  Hope you use MX-4!


----------



## mcraygsx (Nov 19, 2015)

I just reseated the 5930K along with much smaller blob of Noctua NT-H1. Temperatures remain the same.

Here is the exact same setup using same cooler, case, thermal paste, fans, PSU but using 6700K/Z170z and Idle temps do not exceed beyond 24-25c @ 1.38 default voltage.





I am thinking the extra RAM Kit on both side of CPU Socket on 2011-V3 are blocking the airflow ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2015)

johnspack said:


> Is that normal for newer gen hexes?  I get worried if I see over 40c at idle on my 1st gen hex that I oc by 1.5ghz.  Max gaming temps shouldn't go over 60c.  Hope you use MX-4!


temps match what my 5930K gets under a similar air cooler. Don't worry about it. It's hotter than the 6700 because of the added PCIe lanes in the chip, and the added ram channels. Airflow isn't an issue, and you core temps (not package) seems fine to me.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2015)

Yeah, I just swapped the other way in my gaming rig, to 6700K, because I like the lower temps and therefore, less noise for cooling. So I totally understand how you feel about Z170/6700K and the volts, etc... I'll end up putting the 5930K into my "work" rig where the added threads will be used by rendering.

How are load temps?


----------



## mcraygsx (Nov 19, 2015)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, I just swapped the other way in my gaming rig, to 6700K, because I like the lower temps and therefore, less noise for cooling. So I totally understand how you feel about Z170/6700K and the volts, etc... I'll end up putting the 5930K into my "work" rig where the added threads will be used by rendering.
> 
> How are load temps?


did a quick stress test using IETU 5930k with closed case shows
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





btw how are your temps idle and loaded with 6700K, are they as low as mine were ?


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2015)

5930K temps look great at load. It's a bit high, but on that cooler, it's expected. I run a Corsair H110 on my 5930K and get about 8c less than you.

6700K temps @ idle are much lower than yours, but my chips are <1.3V @ load (1.240V and 1.270V). I see 17c-19c idle on the chip I am actively using (the chip in my reviews is the better of the two). I have much higher reported package temps on my 6700K's though, one is +10c, the other is +12c.


----------



## mcraygsx (Nov 19, 2015)

Seems like a great 6700k binning, far better then what I had. Once again thank you so much for the info that on 5930k. Now I can relax a bit  until the next upgrade hopefully skylake refresh or broadwell-e. Hopefully until wont keep us waiting for long.


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 19, 2015)

For sure the performance differences are incremental at best. Z170 adding in the PCI lanes into the chipset, and thereby supporting M.2 devices and USB 3.1 is kind of all that Z170 offers over past platforms. DDR4 clocking is better, too, but DDR4 on X99 ain't so bad either. At least when the X99 refresh comes out next year or so, you'll have a decent base to build off of.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 19, 2015)

johnspack said:


> I get worried if I see over 40c at idle


Worried with 40°C? I sure don't understand your expectations there. There is nothing wrong with 40°C, even at idle. Even 60°C when pushed is not "hot" if it does not sit above there for long.

And besides, your idle temps are greatly dependent on your ambient room and case interior temps too - not to mention the CPU's HSF assembly and idle fan speeds. Many CPU fans, as controlled by BIOS settings, don't ramp up in speed until CPU temps reach a much higher threshold, which may easily be above 40 or even 50°C.

No harm or degradation in performance or CPU lifespan will occur if your idle temps are maintained within the normal operating range of the processor. Proper cooling is absolutely essential, but cooler does not automatically mean better - unless seeking bragging rights. 

Worrying about loaded temps is critical. Idle temps, not so much - at least not when in the 40s.

Nothing personal, but as my mom used to say to my dad, "don't be a worry wart!"  That said, he still was.

@mcraygsx - I note according to Intel, the Tcase max for your CPU is 66.8°C. That is NOT the point where CPU damage will occur, but when performance stability may start to be an issue. And you have lots of wiggle room left.

Also note it is the case's responsibility to provide a sufficient supply of cool air flowing through the case. So if still not comfortable with your temps, consider adding another fan and/or rerouting your cables for better cable management and less impact on air flow.


----------



## mcraygsx (Nov 22, 2015)

This morning I opened up a fresh pack of Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme Thermal Compound and applied it to both my 780 Ti Lightening and 5930K.

To my surprised the Idle temp on GFX are down to 29c from 32c and Load Temps stay around 71-74c instead of hitting throttling limit of 82c with vsync off while gaming. On the other hand idle temps for my 5930k remains about the same ( couldn't really tell ) but I noticed during stress test with IETU temps are about 3-4c degree lower then while I was using Noctua NT-H1. These readings were taking with case closed and with one fan attached to Noctua NH-D14.

Seems like Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme is slightly better then my all time favorite NT-H1. It slightly costs more.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2015)

mcraygsx said:


> To my surprised the Idle temp on GFX are down to 29c from 32c


That is too tiny of a drop to be of any significance. That can easily be explained by cooler ambient (room) temps. Or by the fact you most likely cleaned out some heat trapping dust in the process.

A 10°C drop in load temps is a nice drop, however. But again, some of that might be explained by cooler ambient temps and cleaning too. It is hard to say unless you do a true before and after test under very controlled conditions for ambient temps and precise loading.


----------



## erixx (Nov 22, 2015)

There's a new Asus X99 series UEFI(BIOS): vr.2001.
I tested it yesterday and I got a nice 4500Mhz overclock. Package CPU temps are always about 10º above of the core temps (35ºC cores, 46ºC package temp).
Just noticed that running a FPU stress test I get well over 100ºC ;-)


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 22, 2015)

erixx said:


> Just noticed that running a FPU stress test I get well over 100ºC ;-)


Well, I am not really a fan of such programs because they are designed using artificial scenarios to abuse our hardware _beyond_ their limits. That is fine in the design centers during product development. Or on professional review sites during comparative analysis and verification of published claims. But it is not fine, IMO, once consumers take their systems home. Or at least for most users.

It is like taking our only car to the race track. To believe it is anything but abuse is fooling ourselves because any abuse like that absolutely does - even on a _good_ day - abnormally increase wear and tear and component aging. On a bad day, much worse.

If the computer is used ONLY for entertainment, and the loss of the computer would not result in the loss of critical data, or a productivity system used for work or school, then that is fine too. But sadly, too often the abuse is done to systems the users cannot afford to lose - and even more often without any current backup.


----------



## erixx (Nov 23, 2015)

I have been dozens of times to the track with my only motorcycle, but i get your message 
My temp jump was partly due to AI Suite 25 second response interval (default) for the cpu fan to react to temp change! Ridiculous, I set it to 0 waiting.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 23, 2015)

erixx said:


> I have been dozens of times to the track with my only motorcycle, but i get your message


Well, I come at this from two directions. As an enthusiast, I used to be heavy into overclocking and benchmarking to see how far my systems could go or how cold I could get the CPUs. And there is something to the warm fuzzy you get when you have earned those bragging rights. But I really didn't do my hardware any favors.

And as a technician and repair shop owner, too often I have seen systems damaged through a lack of homework and precautions before overclocking, or before. implementing alternative CPU cooling solutions that neglected the cooling needs of other devices. Or, as mentioned above, due to [over-]stress testing their only computers that was also needed for school, work and other essential tasks (with no backups).

If your motorcycle is your only means of transportation and you need it to get to work or school, then I personally don't think it is wise to race it. Same with similar actions with computers.

I don't do it anymore - in part because I don't see the challenge. 20 - 25 years ago, to overclock our systems, we actually had to cut runs and solder jumpers on our motherboards to change voltage and clock settings. So it took some figuring to determine what was needed, some skills to do it without any collateral damage, and some courage to be hacking up our boards! Today, you just run software or change a BIOS setting and it is all done for you. And if something goes wrong, one click and it is all undone.

But still, if done right and with the necessary precautions, such customizing and testing and pushing of our systems can be a great learning experience - nothing wrong that! Some I am not against it (or racing) by any means. As long as it is done right.



erixx said:


> Ridiculous, I set it to 0 waiting.


Which does what? Keeps the fan spinning full time (and full speed/noise level)?


----------



## erixx (Nov 23, 2015)

In order to not flood the forum with biographic sidekicks, I will not tell you how I passed Rossi on a Sunday, hehehe...
Generally speaking I have never been an extreme overclocker because I want it to just work and not burn stuff (equipment or bills...)
The fan setting i refer to is inside Asus AI Suite, fan section. There is a slider for speed up and slow down reaction times. I always set it to quick speed up and slow slow down. By default it was set to some 20 seconds before it speeds up. A little late in my opinion. By design this must be to avoid all too many speed (=noise) changes during the day.

Package temp clear definition still not found?

Thank you for your comments.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Nov 23, 2015)

erixx said:


> A little late in my opinion.


20 seconds for a case fan may be okay, but not for the CPU or GPU - at least that would bother me. That said, it really depends on how high the temps get before the fans kick in.

Since "package temp" is not an industry term, the various processor makers have their own definitions, and/or different terms for the same thing. And even then, there is no standard for how or where on the "package" that temperature is sensed. So as long as we are not talking about spontaneous combustion temperatures , I would not worry about it.


----------

